# Sweet 1935 Schwinn La Salle, looks like a good deal.



## Bikermaniac

Looks like a good deal to me, but I'm not a Schwinn guy.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142248186740


----------



## bikewhorder

Should sell.


----------



## tripple3

Double Diamond frame with everything original; starting at $2750  
What will it sell for?? still in Chicago; shipping $150


----------



## Freqman1

Mark Mattei is the seller--good dude. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder

Looks like a great bike to add to a permanent collection. I wish these frames were a little bigger because this is one of my favorite Schwinns. I actually prefer these tanks over the tanks with the reflectors because those look cheesy to me.


----------



## rustjunkie

check the rear hub


----------



## fordmike65

rustjunkie said:


> check the rear hub



Later brake arm?


----------



## rustjunkie

at the least. The disc support sleeve for the 1930s hub has a larger shoulder for the thicker arm.


----------



## bikecrazy

Just curious, is the handlebar stem correct for that bike?


----------



## rustjunkie

rustjunkie said:


> at the least. The disc support sleeve for the 1930s hub has a larger shoulder for the thicker arm.




Also, the early D hubs have a slightly different shell from what I remember. Will try to get some measurements and confirm.


----------



## ballooney

and it's gone...anyone here get this gem?


----------



## Autocycleplane

bikecrazy said:


> Just curious, is the handlebar stem correct for that bike?




Torrington "t" deco stem would be correct. Razor introduced for 37 model year.


----------



## Autocycleplane

bikewhorder said:


> I actually prefer these tanks over the tanks with the reflectors because those look cheesy to me.




I respect that, each to their own. I feel the same way about Elgin Bluebirds but would love to own a Robin someday.


----------



## Autocycleplane

rustjunkie said:


> check the rear hub




Lots more missing or not catalog perfect but still a killer bike. Someone is super stoked right now and I hope to see this thing completed down the road somewhere.


----------



## Maskadeo

All I got was the serial number...A3056


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

bikewhorder said:


> Looks like a great bike to add to a permanent collection. I wish these frames were a little bigger because this is one of my favorite Schwinns. I actually prefer these tanks over the tanks with the reflectors because those look cheesy to me.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims

Tank condition on this one looks a lot better than the rest of the sheet metal...I guess it's possible.
Chris


----------



## bobcycles

Great bike!  From Rollie H estate I think....  AS stem came out in 37'  Torrington would be correct


----------



## rustjunkie

rustjunkie said:


> Also, the early D hubs have a slightly different shell from what I remember. Will try to get some measurements and confirm.




http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/all-d-s-are-not-created-equal.103560/#post-675430


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

was that a good deal for that bike or was it all pieced together


----------



## bikewhorder

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> was that a good deal for that bike or was it all pieced together



Its a Schwinn, does that answer your question?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

bikewhorder said:


> Its a Schwinn, does that answer your question?



I don,t know to much about the real old Schwinn,s. like that one  I like the way it look,s but was it a good bike  ????? for the money


----------



## Freqman1

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> I don,t know to much about the real old Schwinn,s. like that one  I like the way it look,s but was it a good bike  ????? for the money




Did you buy it?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

ballooney said:


> and it's gone...anyone here get this gem?



yes I did  it,s being shipped right now love this bike.  a gem is right I will post photo,s next week thank you all       super stoked for sure


----------



## GTs58

Congrats on your new old Schwinn.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

GTs58 said:


> Congrats on your new old Schwinn.



thank you


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> thank you



Dang bruh, you ain't playing around. Hoard em up!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Dang bruh, you ain't playing around. Hoard em up!



dam right get em boy


----------



## Bikermaniac

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> yes I did  it,s being shipped right now love this bike.  a gem is right I will post photo,s next week thank you all       super stoked for sure




Congrats! that' a really sweet ride.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Bikermaniac said:


> Congrats! that' a really sweet ride.



thank you sir


----------



## Maskadeo

You must have pulled the trigger fast, the guy emailed me the next morning to say it was already sold. Post some pics when you get it back together


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

Maskadeo said:


> You must have pulled the trigger fast, the guy emailed me the next morning to say it was already sold. Post some pics when you get it back together



it might be hear this week thank you


----------



## frankster41

Cant wait to see it again


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder

frankster41 said:


> Cant wait to see it again



me to maybe friday


----------

